# New educational website



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi all,

I am delighted to announce that we have today made live a brand new educational website that provides up to the moment advice on Bird and small animal keeping.

This is not a sales website, as you know we do not sell direct but we do like to pass on our research.

please feel free to have a good look round.

www.arcadia-bird.com

enjoy

John


----------

